# Scott mendelson - what it takes tribute



## darksidefitness (May 17, 2013)

SCOTT MENDELSON - WHAT IT TAKES TRIBUTE - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (May 19, 2013)

Bad ass vid DS . Thanks, T.................


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 19, 2013)

Man i just watched this and if my gym was open I'd go lift.. Great vid great music that fits it to a T.. Nice DKS..


----------



## darksidefitness (May 19, 2013)

No problem guys. Glad you like it. There is another monster around Called Eric Spoto. He just broke a bench Press world record w/ 722. As soon I get the video I will post it here. Keep it pumping people...


----------

